# The Winning Mind Seminar - Saturday March 15, 2014



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The MA-VLEOA is proudly sponsoring The Winning Mind (tm) Seminar - presented by Dave *"JD Buck Savage"* Smith and Betsy _*"The Sarge"*_ Brantner Smith. We are fortunate to be able to learn from two of the nations best Law Enforcement trainers.

The training is financially supported through a VIPS grant from the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency, and hosted by the Clark University Police Department. *The training will be held on Saturday March 15, 2014 on the Campus of Clark University.*

The Winning Mind will help prepare you to optimize your odds of winning any confrontation while winning at life!

Net Proceeds will go to the MA-VLEOA Officer Sean Collier Scholarship that has been established to help deserving volunteer officers with the cost of the MPTC Reserve Academy.
*Registration fee:*
Volunteer Officers and other police volunteers: $10
All Other Law Enforcement $25
Includes Lunch

* ADVANCED REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED*
and can be completed at: www.mavleoa.org
Additional information about the class can be found at www.jdbucksavage.com
A flyer to post at your station can be found here: http://jdbucksavage.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/WM-Mass.pdf


----------

